# Storing Your Plow When Not In Use



## Gideon (Aug 9, 2011)

Just wanted to know, how you guys would keep your plow safe from getting stolen, if you kept it outside.. I'm in a residential area.

I thinking of building a box for it..?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You can lock the mount with a plow lock. If someone wants the plow, they'll take it.
Best storage is inside a locked garage.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Park in front of it.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I just Drop it in the front Yard...It sits Next to the Car on Blocks and the old broken down Refrigerator....The Neighbors don't seem to care.....Thumbs Up


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Plow locks are always an option. Something my grandfather used to say "Locks are only to keep the honest people honest." Its true; if someone wants to steal it badly enough, they'll find a way. I never lock mine, but usually parked in front of it. I now have an 12' section of fence in my back yard that I can remove, drive the plow in and set it down on a concrete pad, and replace the fence panel. My truck is a daily driver, so when I wasn't home, or away for a few days, I didn't want to risk the plow being taken. Now, I just lock the gate and don't worry. It also helps that I can put a spreader in front of it as another deterrent.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Fully fenced yard and two guard dogs keep all my equipment safe.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Gun ownership in my state is one of the highest in the nation.

Perps never know who might be watching them thru a scope.

I feel sorry for you guys that live in areas that you have to constantly worry about such things.
I don't know how you do it.
Another thing that helps here is that we have some pretty tough no trespassing laws and they are enforced.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

I put a tarp over mine. All my neighbors know what it is, but for people just driving the 'hood' looking for the easy take, it looks like a pile of firewood. Also the tarp protects it. During the off season, its gets put in storage.

It's also covered under my insurance.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I stuff my plow under my pool deck in the summer. In the winter I keep it at the end of the driveway. I think there might be 10 trucks with Fisher mounts here and half of the trucks include mine and the company I work for. I could chain it to a tree I guess, but I'm not that worried about it.


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

Ive never had to worry about it, but how about putting some locks through the hook up points, or draining the fluid out? Then someone would have to be pretty strong to try and lift it onto a trailer or truck bed seeing as they cant hook to it? Just a thought. Not sure if itll work.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha i would not bother draining the fluid. I know there is a company that makes a metal bar to cover the mounting system.

http://www.wardfab.com/

If you do some searching on you tube there is another company that make a system just for Western Ultra Mount Plows


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

i keep 8 of them on the wall/ on "costco/ home depot style rack" in my shop the the other 4 ontop of my 40' storage container. They all need a forklift or skid to get down.... i know i've never seen someone try to take a plow off of a container... Many people leave them right in their driveway and im like WOW! You wont catch me leaving my 5k plow in my driveway not on my truck unless im outside. I live in a pretty secure neighborhood and still never let my guard down!


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Unfortunately I just learned this today. If you have the same layout as I, pay attention. I have a Hiniker V-plow that hooks up easily. All you do is drive the truck up to it, slide the mount in and turn the pin handle. The problem is that the concrete driveway it is laying on isn't perfectly flat and it is a PITA to maneuver the frame to the mount. No biggy.... Problem is every time we moved the truck up to slide it in it just pushed the plow up further and further. My point is to store it against an unmovable object, tree, wall, huge person... whatever. That you will not make an easy task an F-bomb storm.


----------



## Mcdunn (Sep 14, 2011)

4 plows actually just got stolen from around me, i live in the suburbs way north of chicago, almost in wisconsin. 2 actually got stolen from our local school district!


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mcdunn;1353040 said:


> 4 plows actually just got stolen from around me, i live in the suburbs way north of chicago, almost in wisconsin. 2 actually got stolen from our local school district!


It's a shame really. I am surprised that more plows aren't stolen? I don't think they even have serial #'s stamped into them. Maybe some of them have stickers with it on, but we all know how long a sticker is readable on a plow that gets heavy usage? Without a way to track or verify ownership, they are an easy target!. This makes me thing I am going to take a bolted part off and stamp my name in the metal and then bolt the piece back on? That way if it is stolen, my ID would be on it and the crook would have no idea?. May make it easier to recover?


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't heard of any being stolen around my area. Its more common here to have skid steers stolen. Superdog, that's not a bad idea, but having an identifying mark that the crook doesn't see, probably means a law enforcement officer wouldn't see it either. I would say that the likelyhood of recovering a stolen plow would be pretty low unless they keep it local and try to sell it or something.
Personally, I would put more effort into preventing it from being stolen in the first place, rather than focusing on trying to make a potential recovery a little easier. Just my 2¢


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My plow is always in the garage if it's not on the truck. But, most people around hear just leave there plows right out in there yard. Plow theft is not an issue in my area.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

I once saw a guy (While i was out of town) with fluorescent Green Boss plows. It was clearly a Boss plow that had been sprayed. 
Im pretty sure that was to deter theft on his plows. Kind of funny to see a convoy of fluorescent green plows on red and black trucks... But he obviously doesnt care


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

I store mine in one of those portable garages like a shelter logic that I set up next to a big tree. I put a cable around it and then I attach the cable with a lock to my plow


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I dont have a garage I have a car port ;-( but I do have some great neighbors one is a state trooper and so his wife. And the other is the town officer I plow them out along with the 89 year old lady across the street. And my two dogs all so help one Is 175 massitff and the other thinks is that big I thank im good I do lock it to the car port


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i hear about them disapearing alot around me. mines currently chained to the truck if its off its in the garage


----------

